#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-19
<bcurtiswx> maco, once I accept sponsorship, i setup the air through the travel agency, i should expect the travel agency to tell canonical so canonical pays right?
<bcurtiswx> maco, also, once I register with marianna, do I need to setup the hotel or is that done by them
<maco> bcurtiswx: right, they bill canonical
<maco> bcurtiswx: marianna will set up the hotel and give you a roommate
<maco> whether you will be informed of who your roommate is before you check-in, i don't know
<maco> in barcelona and dallas, we were told in advance. in florida we weren't
<bcurtiswx> maco, OK, i just wanted to make sure i wasn't supposed to expect a roomie e-mail.
<maco> also, if you want to request anyone in particular, now's the time to email marianna
<bcurtiswx> idk any in particular
<bcurtiswx> i'd ask kenvandine, but i would assume canonical employees get their own rooms..
<maco> nope, they share
<maco> in dallas, Riddell & cjwatson shared
<maco> heh in barcelona, the email they sent had me with Mike Basinger. jorge forgot to tell claire i'm female, and she just random'd it.
<maco> (it was quickly switched so that i was with dan)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-23
<bcurtiswx> maco, you going into TOI tomorrow?
<maco> thats the plan
<maco> must remember to grab passport first
<bcurtiswx> how does a keysigning party work?
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, ^^ u 2
<ncweber> What is a keysigning party to begin with?
<bcurtiswx> all of us have GPG keys, and a keysigning party is where you get others to sign your key signifying you are who you are
<bcurtiswx> you should use GPG keys in e-mails, help verify you are who you are
<ncweber> Thunderbird has that built in, I think.
<maco> no its a plugin i think
<maco> enigmail
<ncweber> Although I'm not using it.
<maco> kmail and evolution have it by default
<maco> but you can either use it for encryption (confidentiality) or signing (integrity, non-repudiation), or both
<ncweber> I see.
<ncweber> Evolution, yech
<bcurtiswx> I'm interested in talks about Thunderbird becoming default at UDS, may not be a bad idea
<bcurtiswx> would require a TON of work (with all the EDS integration), but may be good
<jbicha_> eds?
<jbicha_> I think calendar support is the big concern
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: yessir.
<lfaraone> jbicha_: well, we have Lightning for that, but it has rough edges.
<lfaraone> jbicha_: Evolution Data Server.
<bcurtiswx> Great what time?
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: sometime between 4 and 6
<lfaraone> with luck, four to six.
<bcurtiswx> From EFC right?
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: yes.
<bcurtiswx> Cool
 * lfaraone → sleep, back in the morrow. See you after-noon.
<bcurtiswx> Same here nite
<ceros> hello
<ceros> so i suppose i'll be seeing some of you at TOI today
* kjcole changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: GPG keysigning at Taste of India (http://tasteofindia.us/) 2011.04.23 late afternoon / evening
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: jfyi i'm running a little late, currebtly arriving at Ballston aboveground
<bcurtiswx> I'm going to be MIA, sorry
<kjcole_> We are seven at Taste of India at the moment. (5:50)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-20
<ramsrambo> Need help installing Ubuntu 12 beta 2
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-22
<ncweber> Has the meeting started yet?
* kjcole changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Meetings 6pm Saturdays here in IRC | Launchpad: http://is.gd/udclp | Mailing list: http://is.gd/udcmail
* kjcole changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Meetings 6pm Saturdays here in IRC | Working on LoCo reapproval
<kjcole> kjcole (Kevin Cole), jelkner (Jeff Elkner), fixer (Keith Howell) meeting now to work on LoCo reapproval.
<jelkner> Agreed:
<jelkner> 1. Keith will check with Canonical to get clearer expectations on what to do to maintain our status in the future
<jelkner> 2. Jeff will organize regular irc meetings
<jelkner> 3. Kevin will work on website
* jelkner changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to:  1st Monthly meeting Saturday, 29 April 2012 at 6 pm here on this channel
<hazmat> greetings are there any plans for a release party?
<kch> We are trying to get something organized.
<bcurtiswx> I wanted to let everyone know I'm still around. I won't be in DC next weekend. I have to go up to NY for some wedding stuff.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-04-16
<ChinnoDog> Morning, peeps
<marcoceppi> morning
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here using Touch?
<adom> ChinnoDog: no, but im planning on buying a Nexus 7 or 10 just to install it.
<adom> once its mature, of course
<marcoceppi> I'll have it running here in a few days
<marcoceppi> I've got a 4 already and have a 7 enroute
<ChinnoDog> 7 seems too small. 10" or bust.
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to spend $500 on one though
<ChinnoDog> http://liliputing.com/2013/04/cube-u30gt2-quad-core-tablet-review.html
<ChinnoDog> It is fast, it is cheap, it comes from the land of the rising sun. Why doesn't Touch run on it yet?
<ChinnoDog> Oh wait, land of the rising sun is Japan
<ChinnoDog> It comes from China.  My bad.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'm sure touch will run on there eventually
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-04-17
<adom> i've recently had this epiphany about phones and tablets... ill soon only buy android-based stuff from Google. i.e. my next phone will be the nexus 4 (assuming they dont upgrade to the "nexus 5" or something).
<marcoceppi> adom: what was this epiphany?
<adom> i have a GS3, which is one of if not the most popular Android phones out there, yet we still have to wait long periods of time before updates and upgrades are pushed to us.
<marcoceppi> Oh, You're going to just buy everything unlocked from Google, you mean?
<marcoceppi> I mis-read
<adom> yes. if you have a Google product, such as the Nexus line, you get updates immediately. also big projects such as Touch are geared toward Nexus products first because they are ground zero for Android development.
<marcoceppi> yup
<marcoceppi> that's why when I finally ditched my Palm Pre2/HP TouchPad, I decided to move to native Google
<adom> and as an added bonus, they dont come preloaded with T-Mobile/AT&T/Verizon bloatware crap that you can't install
<adom> they're just pure Android
 * marcoceppi nods
<adom> Palm to Google must've been a big switch
<adom> anything you miss about Palm or hate about Google?
<marcoceppi> it was drastic to say the least
<marcoceppi> I love'd the WebOS workflow
<marcoceppi> I still do, I just have to learn to adapt
<marcoceppi> Multi-tasking, no java, UI, ease of app development
<adom> i see
<adom> i havent done any phone/tablet development [yet] so i dont know the constraints you have to deal with
<marcoceppi> Well, I'm not a Java programmer so I'm really not going to write apps for Android
<marcoceppi> I wrote apps for the WebOS platform because their app market place was severely lacking
<adom> i'd like to a few simple ideas i have for android into app form in some way
<adom> but its just one of those "if i have the spare time maybe i'll dabble" things that we never get around to
<ChinnoDog> I had a Palm Pre. I loved it but their marketing department was full of fail. What a shame.
<ChinnoDog> They didn't even gracefully carry PalmOS apps forward.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-04-19
<adom> so someone from the area tell me for real, should i be concerned about this cicada thing coming? or is it just something that passes and you dont mind it much?
<marcoceppi> adom: were you around in 1996 or the brood after that? ~2004?
<ChinnoDog> At least they don't bite
<ChinnoDog> They just stick their mouth parts in you if they mistake you for a tree
<adom> marcoceppi: no, just moved to Woodbridge in February.
<adom> ChinnoDog: i feel like there's an "ex-gf" joke in there somewhere...
<marcoceppi> adom: it's just going to be really anoying for a bit
<marcoceppi> loud, and crunchy
<adom> neighbor says to invest in a good outdoor broom because of all the dead insect bodies that will be by your front and back doors
<adom> is that true?
<marcoceppi> yeah, that's some good advice
<marcoceppi> (dead insect bodies is where the crunch comes from)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-04-20
<ChinnoDog> mmm, crunchy. I lived in Saudi Arabia as a kid. Every year the locust swarms from Africa would cross the Red Sea and for three weeks or so there would be locusts everywhere.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-04-15
<adom> ChinnoDog: what kind of IT engineer? infrastructure? hosting? linux? windows?
<ChinnoDog> windows infrastructure
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-04-17
 * adom is back in the states.
<adom> ChinnoDog: what's the position? and how's the pay?
<ChinnoDog> see PM
<ChinnoDog> adom:
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-04-13
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-04-16
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-04-17
<juang> hello
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-04-17
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-04-20
<swift110-phone__> Hmm
